# Woodworking Shows on Youtube



## bwad40 (Oct 18, 2015)

Not sure if this is the best place to post this question but oh well. I am a woodworking teacher and I was wondering if anyone knew of a good woodworking show on YouTube for when I have a sub? I teach mainly cabinet making but I am open to anything woodworking related. Thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

For the enjoyment factor, I like Tim Yoder's turning videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/woodturningwithtim1/videos


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Paul Sellers has great videos on hand tools and techniques. Please teach your students more than power tools.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Stumpy Nubs subscription would be good for lots of tools and tips and tricks
http://www.stumpynubs.com/
Also The Wood Whisperer
https://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/

Some good projects, and 'Simpler' items - on Woodworking for mere mortals
https://woodworking.formeremortals.net/category/project-videos/


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

HANDS DOWN: Paul Sellers video series will be the best for your purposes. Well done and very informative. Students need to understand what they're trying to accomplish in wood using hand tools first, before choosing to move on to power tools. And it's SAFER for them, too!
These videos also contain information that is useful to anyone interested in woodworking, such as many workbench upgrades, fixtures, et cetera. If you want to learn, Paul is the guy to watch !


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would consider The Woodwright's Shop because Roy is educational and charismatic. Or Norm!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Go to the top of the page. There's a "Search Box" there. Fill in a specific type of woodworking that you might be looking for.

You'll probably have a hard time picking what you want from the Dozens if not Hundreds of Selections that come up.

835 Days on here and NO Projects yet? How about some of your Students Work?

Rick


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> I would consider The Woodwright s Shop because Roy is educational and charismatic. Or Norm!
> 
> - Rick_M


Ditto. Also, please show them Underhill's Ted Talk (should be easy to find by searching Youtube). It's one of the most entertaining ones I've seen, though I'm a little biased in favor of the subject matter


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> Ditto. Also, please show them Underhill's Ted Talk (should be easy to find by searching Youtube). It's one of the most entertaining ones I've seen, though I'm a little biased in favor of the subject matter


Or his Musical Theater tribute!!


----------



## bwad40 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you all for the feedback! A lot of great suggestions. And Rick, that is a great point. I will try to get some student work on here at some point. I have been on this forum for a while but really only started using it recently. Its been a great resource!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Thank you all for the feedback! A lot of great suggestions. * And Rick, that is a great point. I will try to get some student work on here at some point. * I have been on this forum for a while but really only started using it recently. Its been a great resource!
> 
> - bwad40


Good Idea! I'm sure We'd love to see some of it!


----------

